# Men's long spring saddle Deal, No Deal



## rideahiggins (Jan 2, 2022)

Men's long spring saddle. 12" long front to back. Needs restored. I'm not sure what brand it is. $18 shipping.


----------



## Rusty72 (Jan 2, 2022)

I’ll start $75


----------



## rideahiggins (Jan 2, 2022)

No deal


----------



## BFGforme (Jan 2, 2022)

80


----------



## rideahiggins (Jan 2, 2022)

No deal


----------

